# Does anyone know any good online stores to buy tanks?



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm looking for somewhere to buy glass or acrylic fish tanks that are 2-3 gallons in size.

Doesn't anyone know where to get these online?

I don't want to buy "kits"


----------



## Joel (Jan 24, 2005)

You may want to check this out. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariums005&1107040961 Or you could check out ebay which has some.

http://www.glasscages.com/


----------

